# Taverna Veggie Sandwiches



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Taverna Veggie Sandwiches
 Makes 4 servings. 

1 large eggplant, sliced lengthwise into 1/2-inch-thick pieces (4 to 8 slices total) 
1/4 cup roasted garlic oil* 
3 medium tomatoes, sliced in 1/2-inch-thick slices 
4 large slices sourdough, Italian, or French bread, about 3/4 inch thick 
2 tablespoons snipped fresh oregano 
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese (about 2 ounces) 

1. Place eggplant slices on a lightly greased, foil-lined baking sheet; brush with a little oil. Bake, uncovered, in a 450 degree F oven for 10 minutes; add tomato slices to baking sheet, brush lightly with oil. Bake about 5 minutes more or until vegetables are just tender and eggplant is lightly browned. Lift foil with vegetables from baking sheet; set aside to cool slightly. Place bread slices on the same baking sheet. Brush the top side of each bread slice with some oil. Bake in the 450 degree F oven about 4 minutes or until lightly browned. 

2. For each sandwich, place each bread slice browned side down. Brush each unbrowned side with some more of the oil. Top each bread slice with some tomato slices and 1 or 2 slices roasted eggplant. Place more tomato slices atop eggplant. Sprinkle sandwiches with oregano and feta cheese. 


*Note: Roasted garlic oil is a flavored olive oil that's available in specialty sections of many supermarkets. If unavailable, do not attempt to make your own flavored oil; only those prepared commercially are sure to be safe to eat. Instead, substitute 1/8 teaspoon garlic puree or minced garlic and 1/4 cup salad oil.


----------

